# [SOLVED] diskette drive 0 seek failure



## abadboy5150 (Oct 26, 2011)

I was given a dell dimension c521 when I started it up I got this error message "diskette drive 0 seek failure". I read some of the forums here and replaced the hard drive and mother board and still get the same message. I have been working on this thing for 2 weeks now and would really like to have some help. PLEASE. What am I doing wrong?:4-dontkno


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: diskette drive 0 seek failure*

Most people don't use floppy disks much anymore. If that's your case, when you first turn on the computer, enter 'BIOS', by pressing F2 when you see that option on-screen.

Click on 'Floppy Drive' and turn it 'Off'.


----------



## abadboy5150 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: diskette drive 0 seek failure*

there is no floppy drive there. dell dimension c521 adm athlon(tm) 64 processor 3200+


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: diskette drive 0 seek failure*

Yeah, the documentation shows an optional media card reader available for that model...but still, check the BIOS settings. I would think that the machine wouldn't even show a floppy choice in the BIOS, but check for it. Also check the boot sequence.


----------



## abadboy5150 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: diskette drive 0 seek failure*

HDD boot sequence: 1. SATA-0 : WDC WD1600AAJS-22L7
2. Bootable ads-in cards

Boot Sequence: 1 bootable hard drive, 2 onboard cd-rom drive, 3 onboard floppy drive (not present), 4 non-integrated nic (not present), 5 usb-fdd (not present), 6 usb-zip (not present), 7 usb cd-rom (not present), 8 usb device (not present).

drives: diskette drive set to internal, drive 0: SATA-0 on, drive 1:SATA-1 on


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: diskette drive 0 seek failure*

Set Diskette to 'Off'. According to the manual, that's an option. Also, according to the manual, the 'Default' is for the diskette 'Internal'...as you show. But it should be 'Off' I believe. Once that's done, if the problem is still there, we can move on.


Running to the store, I'll be back in a few. Sorry.


----------



## abadboy5150 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: diskette drive 0 seek failure*

it is installing vista now, will inform you when its finished. thanks.


----------



## abadboy5150 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: diskette drive 0 seek failure*

its alive and working. I have restarted it a few times and so far everything is ok. thank you so much for your help. have a blessed day my friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: diskette drive 0 seek failure*

You are very welcome. Please click on 'Thread Tools' at the top of this page and mark this thread as 'Solved'. Thanks.


----------



## abadboy5150 (Oct 26, 2011)

when doing this make sure the time and date are set correctly.. thats what part of my problem was.


----------

